# Miniteich im Fass...



## nicole.englert (4. Juni 2014)

Ich würde das mit dem Miniteich auch gerne mal versuchen... Als ob ich mit dem großen nicht genug zu tun hätte.
Jetzt hab ich mir überlegt, das so ein Fass noch auf die Terrasse passen würde. Niri, deine tollen Fotos sind schuld.
Ich hätte gerne so ein 3/4 Fass mit ca 80-90cm Höhe... Eure Teiche haben aber meist nur so um die 40cm, gibts dafür einen tieferen Grund. Bzw. Spricht was gegen ein tieferes Fass?

Wie schafft ihr es klares Wasser zu behalten?

Braucht es unbedingt einen Filter? Oder eine Teichpumpe - Wegen Sauerstoffeintrag?

Bin gespannt auf eure Antworten

Nicole


----------



## Flusi (5. Juni 2014)

hallo Nicole,
also mit einem Miniteich dieser Tiefe habe ich noch keine Erfahrung. 
Unser ist etwa 50 cm hoch; das fand ich wegen der Pflanztiefe der in Frage kommenden Pflanzen ok. Kleine Seerosen wollen so viel Tiefe nicht, wie auch manch andere für kleine "Gewässer" geeignete Pflanzen. 
Du könntest natürlich auch vom Fassboden aus Ziegelsteine stapeln, um darauf die Pflanzkörbe zu stellen
Ansonsten, klares Wasser kam mit der Zeit von allein, durch die Pflanzen. 
Ist inzwischen so klar, daß man sogar die Artikelnummer der am Grund befindlichen Pumpe lesen kann
(die Pumpe ist nur für das "Speien" des Gargoyle da)
liebe Grüße, Flusi


----------



## nicole.englert (18. Juni 2014)

Also nun hab ich doch erst mal eine Mörtelwanne gekauft zum Testen... Ungewaschenen Sand hab ich auch schon mitgenommen, aber Lehm gibts hier nirgends. Geht anstatt die vielfach vorgeschlagene Katzenstreu auch Hydrokulturkügelchen? Wie hoch soll ich das ganze aufschütten?


----------



## Christine (18. Juni 2014)

Hallo Nicole,

nicht zu hoch aufschütten, Du willst ja auch noch Wasser haben, gell. 5 bis 10 cm maximal. Die Katzenstreu ist bentonithaltig und verwandelt sich in Wasser zu einer lehmigen Masse. Hydrokulturkugeln sind aus gebranntem Ton und schwimmen auf dem Wasser, sind also keine brauchbare Alternative.


----------



## libsy (18. Juni 2014)

Ich habe auch sehr klares Wasser in meinem halben Weinfass. Viele Pflanzen, dass __ Hornkraut wuchert nur so.
Ohne Filterung läuft meins, nur manchmal der Gargoyle spuckt vor sich hin. Möchte ich auch nicht, da die Seeroe das ja nicht so mag.


----------



## nicole.englert (18. Juni 2014)

Ok, Danke Christine, dann fahr ich noch mal schnell zum Tierhandel...
Ich denke das meine Seerose und die Wasserpumpe am Freitag kommen und dann kann es losgehen...


----------



## willi1954 (18. Juni 2014)

nicole.englert schrieb:


> ... *aber Lehm gibts hier nirgends*...?



guckst du hier


----------



## nicole.englert (18. Juni 2014)

Zu spät ich hab schon Katzenstreu gekauft... Aber fürs nächste mal... Das heißt ich muss mir diese Katzenstreu erst mal genau anschauen. Bin mir noch nicht so sicher ob das das richtige ist. Da steht nirgends drauf was drin ist.


----------



## Brittami (18. Juni 2014)

Ich habe einen Pflanzkorb mit Zeitung ausgelegt und die Teichrose einfach mitsamt Ballen in Spielsand (gewaschen ) versenkt. Zeitung zugeklappt, Kies drauf.
Jetzt lese ich hier gerade vom Lehm, den ich mir erstmal bestellt habe. Kann ich die Rose noch umtopfen, oder lieber erst nach der Saison? Mein Teichwasser ist ziemlich braun und ich befürchte, das könnte vom Ballen kommen......

LG
Brittami


----------



## ina1912 (18. Juni 2014)

Eigentlich hält die Zeitung das ganz gut im Korb...hast Du irgendwo holz als deko im Wasser? Das bringt die braune Farbe bei klarem Wasser.  Oder ist es trueb bei Dir?
lg ina


----------



## Brittami (18. Juni 2014)

Ich hatte einen alten Holzbalken im Wasser, mittlerweile aber wieder entfernt.
Trüb ist es auch, der Teich ist aber auch erst wenige Wochen alt.


----------



## nicole.englert (19. Juni 2014)

Also Katzenstreu getestet und für gut befunden. Ich hab das richtige gekauft...das wird echt zu Lehm. Ich hatte da so meine Zweifel ob das stimmt.
Muss ich das jetzt unter den normalen Bodengrund mischen oder nur in die Pflanztöpfe?
Fragen über Fragen.
Ich trink jetzt mal nen Kaffee und warte auf Antwort von jemandem der sich damit auskennt, bevor ich dann wieder zuviele Nährstoffe drin hab. Teicherde kann ich mir damit ganz sparen, das have ich doch richtig verstanden... 

Nicole


----------



## Christine (19. Juni 2014)

Wenn Du mit Pflanztöpfen arbeitest, dann nur da hinein. Für solche Fälle nehme ich ein wenig Zeitungspapier, dass ich dann oben um die Pflanze herum über das Substrat klappen kann. Dann noch ein paar Kieselchen, damit es auch so bleibt. Das verhindert das Ausschwemmen, wenn man das ganze versenkt. Dann reicht als Bodengrund auch eine leichte Bedeckung - so ein, zwei cm Sand oder Kies.


----------

